# Canon 5Dmk4 compared to the 5Dmk3 for Wildlife photography



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 24, 2017)

Just completed a short video discussing some key differences that I have found whilst shooting wildlife with the 5Dm4 and the 5Dmk3, both of which I own.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eWocvAo2EA

Whilst I have not found that there is any one aspect of performance that is radically upgraded between the two cameras, (aside from Live View shooting of course which is so much better on the new one), there are so many small advances and improvements that, the 5Dmk4 just does the job better. Of the improvements, I find the better image quality and improved low light capability perhaps the most useful, for my own wildlife shooting needs.
I am finding that it I can comfortably use iso 3200 anytime I need faster shutter speeds in low light, and even iso 6400 for print, with some noise reduction.


----------



## Mancubus (Apr 24, 2017)

I think that the 5D4 dynamic range should make all the difference for wildlife. Those dark areas of the subject against a bright background should look much better on a 5D4.

In my opinion, the 5D3 only sucks for two things: pushing shadows and liveview autofocus.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 24, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> I think that the 5D4 dynamic range should make all the difference for wildlife. Those dark areas of the subject against a bright background should look much better on a 5D4.
> 
> In my opinion, the 5D3 only sucks for two things: pushing shadows and liveview autofocus.



Mancubus, I agree with you on the 5D3, I still have one and use it with no hesitation at all. About the only time I really prefer the 5D4 is when I am expecting to be shooting at the highest iso settings.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2017)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Just completed a short video discussing some key differences that I have found whilst shooting wildlife with the 5Dm4 and the 5Dmk3, both of which I own.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eWocvAo2EA
> 
> Whilst I have not found that there is any one aspect of performance that is radically upgraded between the two cameras, (aside from Live View shooting of course which is so much better on the new one), there are so many small advances and improvements that, the 5Dmk4 just does the job better. Of the improvements, I find the better image quality and improved low light capability perhaps the most useful, for my own wildlife shooting needs.
> I am finding that it I can comfortably use iso 3200 anytime I need faster shutter speeds in low light, and even iso 6400 for print, with some noise reduction.




I've watched several of your videos, including the 5DMlll/5DMlV comparison, and enjoyed them immensely. Very informative. Thanks for doing them.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Just completed a short video discussing some key differences that I have found whilst shooting wildlife with the 5Dm4 and the 5Dmk3, both of which I own.
> ...



+1


----------



## AlanF (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome back Grant! I like your low key style. I think that those who carefully compare the 5DIII and IV are agreed that the IV is incrementally better in all aspects for nature photography. The ability to use all focus points at f/8 with lenses that have extenders is a real plus and I find the AF better.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> I've watched several of your videos, including the 5DMlll/5DMlV comparison, and enjoyed them immensely. Very informative. Thanks for doing them.



+1

Thank you Grant.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 24, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Welcome back Grant! I like your low key style. I think that those who carefully compare the 5DIII and IV are agreed that the IV is incrementally better in all aspects for nature photography. The ability to use all focus points at f/8 with lenses that have extenders is a real plus and I find the AF better.



Appreciate the support AlanF, Larsskv, Click and DPC, 
The f8 ability with extenders is another enhanced feature for sure Alan, and good that you point that out. These cameras especially the newest one, have so many features and options, that it really is a good all-rounder. Despite the 5D series not boasting a really high frame-rate option, that "all-focus point" option at f8 on the 5D4 is definitely aimed at wildlife photographers.
I have actually found the last three 5D bodies to all be pretty good for wildlife photography, that being the 5D4, the 5DSR, and the 5D3, even though they have slightly different capabilities and effectiveness. I always struggled with the slow frame rate of the 5d2 before that (3.9fps) and it's prolonged viewfinder blockout when shooting.
They typically offer image quality that is close to, or matches, that of the equivalent 1D series..and do so in a lighter weight package (good for travel and airlines), and don't give away that much in performance aside from frame rate and buffer, which I can live with. And that at a much lower cost...
Cheers
Grant


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2017)

Something about the way you talk, it is very endearing and pleasant. Totally non presumptuous. 

Don't know if I am expressing it correctly, just that you come across as a kind soul.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 24, 2017)

sanj said:


> Something about the way you talk, it is very endearing and pleasant. Totally non presumptuous.
> 
> Don't know if I am expressing it correctly, just that you come across as a kind soul.



Appreciate that Sanj


----------

